# Central Florida Area



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey everyone! Ive been a member of P&S for a couple of weeks now but this is my first post. I check out this site everyday and love it. If anyone is in the kissimmee/st.cloud area and wants to head out to the coast sometime, hit me up. I mainly do my fishing at Jetty park but dont mind heading down to sebastian. :fishing:


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

You might try Canaveral Seashore some time. 2/11/09 was variety day. Caught several small pomps, 1 43 lb black tip, 1 baby shark, 1 20+ stingray, several 2-3 lb blues, 2 bull Whiting in the 3 lb range, 1 slot red, and a couple of black drums in the 13 -15 lb range.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

:beer:Welcome aboard guys!


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome to the crew mates! Im sure you guys will love it here! This is the one place where the planks are hot and the beer is cool!


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

HDW2 said:


> You might try Canaveral Seashore some time. 2/11/09 was variety day. Caught several small pomps, 1 43 lb black tip, 1 baby shark, 1 20+ stingray, several 2-3 lb blues, 2 bull Whiting in the 3 lb range, 1 slot red, and a couple of black drums in the 13 -15 lb range.


Can I assume this :fishing: happened on the north end of CNS?


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

creek said:


> Can I assume this :fishing: happened on the north end of CNS?


Surprisingly it was halfway between lots 4 & 5.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Pier Junky--When you say Jetty Park which one you talking about. Ft. Pierce inlet south side is also called Jetty Park. I fish there all the time.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Welcome to the show!


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

there is a jetty park at port canaveral also. i think that's the one he's speaking of.


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, im talking about the jetty park at port canaveral. Where exactly is Canaveral seashore. Im from the orlando area and im not really familiar with that area?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Canaveral Seashore, also known as Playlinda. Oh yeah, there's the special lot but don't take the kids, or the wife.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah, tell me about it. i went down there a few years ago and caught dinner and a show!


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

pierjunky said:


> Yeah, im talking about the jetty park at port canaveral. Where exactly is Canaveral seashore. Im from the orlando area and im not really familiar with that area?


Depends were you are in O-Town. If west and south of the city, take 50 to Titusville , then head N to Garden St., then head east. Other way is 44 to 95 then south one exit to Garden St, then east to the beach. There is a $3.00 charge, but you can get a yearly pass or a life time pass if over 62. Worth it!


----------



## MAXEDOUT (Jan 25, 2009)

*Late Report*

Fished from Sebastian Inlet to Patrick AFB Feb.5-14. Fished every morning @ Rotary Park. First few days @ Rotary caught absolutely nothing. Then as the waters started to warm back up, I was catching mostly short sea trout with an occasional missed hookup on bigger fish. Lures of choice were gold spoons and artificials like the soft body, chartruese colored imitators.

On the ocean front I used bait, (live and frozen sand fleas and salted clams). Fishing was not great, but every day I managed either a short or keeper Pomps and whiting.

Tight Lines,

MAX


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family pierjunky.


----------



## MAXEDOUT (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome RD. It's nice to be here and share any fishing info regarding my visits to your warm, (I hope), sunny state.


----------

